# JSF: Action #{myBean.myAction} durch Tag auslösen



## Björn K. (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Seite die ganz geladen werden soll und zum schluss soll eine Action der Bean myBean ausgeführt werden, ohne das eine Benutzerinteraktion wie Button-Click etc... ausgeführt wird. Gibt es einen Tag bei JSF?

Viele Grüße 
Björn K.


----------



## WeirdAl (31. Mai 2007)

Hi,
was willst Du genau machen? Kannst Du evtl im Konstruktor von myBean deine myAction aufrufen?

Cu
Alex


----------



## Sanix (2. Jun 2007)

Nein glaube ich nicht. Aber du kannst halt irgend ein Fake - Getter machen der aufgerufen wird und die Aktion auslöst.


----------



## Björn K. (3. Jun 2007)

Alles klar danke. Ich hab das gebraucht weil ich mit einem t:buffer den ausgegeben dataTable gepuffert habe um ihn mit HSSF in eine Exceltabelle umzuwandeln und ihn dann in den Printwriter gehauen. Hab jetzt nur ne Extra Seite dafür gebraucht weil ich den DataScroller immer drinne hatte und ich den dataTable mit rows=10 beschränken musste. 

Daher hab ich eine Weiterleitung auf eine zweite Seite gemacht wo der dataTable ohne Formatierung ausgegeben wird und wollte das er automatisch am Ende der Seite angelangt meine Aktion ausführt und die Excel-Tabelle in einen PrintWriter reinhaut damit ein Speichern-Dialog aufgeht


----------

